# fracino model t



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Has anyone got any experience with this grinder I know it's a re badged grinder I can't remember witch one tho

If anyone has any advice on this grinder as I have just bought one with out getting and advice on it as I couldn't find any reviews on YouTube ect so if anyone has and advice what to watch for how easy or hard are the Burr's to get hold of also I have struggled to find out the size of the burrs if anyone knows this that would be great

Again thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like a modified Isomac Gran Macinino grinder to me.

Their Piccino grinder I recognise as an Ascaso.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think it may be a rebadged Cunill grinder


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The bean hopper suggests it's a Cunill grinder.

Burrs are 59 x 34 LH, no holes on 1 burr.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah it's still branded in some places as a cunill

Thanks for Burr sizes couldn't find that anywhere I can't seem to find anything about it really the model t new I can find for £350 but no proper info does any of this e know where I can find this info or reviews or anything please

Thanks again


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Also could you explain what's meant by

Burrs are 59 x 34 LH, no holes on 1 burr.

What's LH and no holes on 1 Burr??

So it does matter witch way round they go as in there's a top and a bottom as apposed to any orientation?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

59mm outside diameter, 34mm inside diameter (the hole), bottom burr rotates anticlockwise (LH).

The bottom burr has just a centre hole (no holes for screws); the top burr has 3 holes for the screws (might be the other way round !)- all clear when you unscrew & remove the top adjustment collar.

Cunill grinders are Spanish, decent commercial workhorses, nothing special......


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Sound that's not bad for home use then if it's an ok commercial unit??


----------



## andy bev (Nov 1, 2014)

I to picked a model T grinder up recently with a Bambino 2e machine both hardly used ( £790 well chuffed)

All I can compare the T with is my Rancillo Rocky and my Quamar M80E, the T is well made a lot of very sturdy quality plastic is used in the construction and its seems to be a well made machine no issues for me


----------

